# Zoloft, Buspar, and Alchol



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I may be starting Buspar soon to off set the low sex drive Zoloft is giving me. Would I still be able to drink even if I'm on both medications? If not is there another medication that would help my sexual dysfuntion and allow me to drink?


----------



## Heuer (Sep 7, 2009)

Catching Fire said:


> I may be starting Buspar soon to off set the low sex drive Zoloft is giving me. Would I still be able to drink even if I'm on both medications? If not is there another medication that would help my sexual dysfuntion and allow me to drink?


Hi,

I'm on Wellbutrin, Remeron and Buspar.
There are no sexual side effects.

You can drink moderately,
but heavy drinking should be avoided.

Best regards,
Heuer


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Buspar sucks. It has been heralded as the worst drug ever by many people. Personally i think gabapentin is the most useless but thats another topic.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

Personally I found I couldn't drink on Zoloft at all. I'd be sick for 2-3 days after a little as 1 beer.

I'm on Remeron and Wellbutrin, no sexual side effects and I drink on those two all the time. My alcohol tolerance neither went up or down. If you've had seizure problems before I wouldn't drink on Wellbutrin though.


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

Foh_Teej said:


> Buspar sucks. It has been heralded as the worst drug ever by many people. Personally i think gabapentin is the most useless but thats another topic.


gabapentin completely obliterated my social anxiety, although short lived. 1.6g was a sweet spot for me


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

obliterated huh? i couldnt tell it did **** after several grams


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Heuer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm on Wellbutrin, Remeron and Buspar.
> There are no sexual side effects.
> ...


yes heavy drinking could well lead to a night in the emergency ward at the hospital as zoloft and alcohol and tear the liver and kidneys, well we all know alcohol does but i was told zoloft is very similar to arapax (paxill) same ingredients that break down in your system so drinking would not be the wisest option especially with buspar as well

i drank while i was on Arapax, but i did not do that for long it was too risky
any antidepressant medication with alcohol is risky, then if u get a headache and add a pain killer to the mix like codeine or paracetamol you are asking for trouble


----------



## chrisb (Dec 16, 2009)

paxil made me very short tempered I would often snap at people

prozac just made things worse

zoloft helped with the depression but did nothing for my ocd and anxiety, so I am now also on buspar and so far it has helped a lot !

as for alchohal, Idk every med reacts diffrently to diffrent people. adding alchohal to it could do anything most of them not good.

I personally wouldn't risk it, maybe a beer or two but anymore and you could setting yourself up for a trip to the emergancy room


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

i agree with chrisB
paxill played havoc with my emotions 
Prozac/fluoxetine made me gain weight like crazy
and Buspar did nothing

i also agree, no more than one or two beers and you may be best to stay away from wine as it can really hurt your joints the next day


----------



## chrisb (Dec 16, 2009)

also as a practical safty precaution don't drink with any new med until you know hoe the medication affects you especially when you first start taking it, I find that the effect of anti-deppresant ar strongest when you first take them, this mornig I woke up with a complete sense of calmness and euphoria that I have not /if ever had (felt damn good but it was just the meds starting to build up in my systeme) but yeah.. that would not be safe with alchohal


wait a week or two until your body has gotten used to the affects and you know how you feel on it,since well alchohal amplifies your moods .never drink it when angry at someone, seriously.

on a side note I don't drink and really never have, so yeah I have to be careful if I ever do.

sorry for the tangent haha


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

chrisb said:


> paxil made me very short tempered I would often snap at people





Arisa1536 said:


> i agree with chrisB
> paxill played havoc with my emotions


I also agree, paxil made me very aggressive and moody for some reason.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Catching Fire said:


> I may be starting Buspar soon to off set the low sex drive Zoloft is giving me. Would I still be able to drink even if I'm on both medications? If not is there another medication that would help my sexual dysfuntion and allow me to drink?


As my 57-year-old brother has vividly demonstrated, it certainly is possible to take Buspar + Zoloft (later switched to Lexapro) along with copious amounts of alcohol (like 14 drinks of whiskey a day at his peak). I won't even bother to mention the vast array of other meds he takes either daily or as needed, proving that one can drink with damn near anything. The guy will even wash down naloxone & campril that are supposed to reduce alcohol cravings with beer, suggesting they're less than fully effective.


----------

